# Toy Plans



## shoe (Nov 10, 2008)

I have no imagination and am not a great woodworker but I would like to make some simple wooden toys to give away at Christmas. 

Something i can make a few of at a time as I would like to have about 50 or more done n a month or so. I can work about 3 hours a day and that is it for me. I am too retired it seems to do more.

Simple is the key word! Anyone with any ideas or plans?

Thanks,
shoe


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

try this link. I found it by searching out "free woodworking plans" and then searching within these results for toys. There were a lot more of them there, but I didn't have time to look at them all.
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=481
Hopefully this is what you are looking for, if not, try searching as I have described above.
Ken


----------



## shoe (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Kenbo! I have googled a lot of sites and this is one of the bet I have found. 

I am retired and live in a small beach own in Mexico. That site does give me some ideas and I have made about 10 for these in the last couple of days:

http://www.thewoodcrafter.net/proj/p49.php

These tricky things seem to go over well with both kids and adults. I did not find any more of these type of things but will keep on looking. 

I will probably make a few paddle boats as living at the beach they might go over fairly well. They look very simple and can be made with a few bench top tools.

I made a few trucks too but the wheels are a problem to buy here and I have run out of the ones I bought in the states. Making wheels on my radial arm saw takes a lot of time and they do not look as good as bought ones. Very basic is what I get in the amount of time I am willing to give it.

IF anyone else ah any ideas I would appreciate them.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> try this link. I found it by searching out "free woodworking plans" and then searching within these results for toys. There were a lot more of them there, but I didn't have time to look at them all.
> http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=481
> Hopefully this is what you are looking for, if not, try searching as I have described above.
> Ken


Thanks for the link Ken. They have some very nice items.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Cherry Tree Toys. Low cost, great service. LOTs of hardware & doo-dads.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Try http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Home.aspx. Click on the link Children's Games and Toys. I've purchase several plans from them and they are very customer friendly should you have any questions.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Toy Designs*

I used to go to craft fairs and sell wooden toys that I designed and made. The most I sold in one day was $1,600 and that was 20 years ago. I quit because I went into business for my self and did not have time to make and sell the toys.

I lost most of the patterns in my last move but will try to find some to send to you.

However, here are a few of my thoughts on toy design.

1. Most people making toys make them too complicated. Simpler is better. The toys are sturdier (fewer small pieces to fall off into small mouths). More fun for the kids to play with. And easier to build. Start with a piece of 2x with a magic marker. Draw a car and cut it out on your band saw or scroll saw. Attach wheels and voila a car.

2. Use axles to make moving parts. 2x4's make a great body for dozers, tanks, trucks. Use a 2x2 on top for the cab. You can use a piece of molding for the blade. 

3. 1x12' make great doll beds with 1x2's for the rails and dowels for the sides.

4. Buy little people that fit in 1" diameter holes. They are small enough for kids to play with and too big to swallow.

5. It has been a long time since buying wheels and such but there used to be people that sold them by the bag full at reasonable prices and had the axles to go with them. My guess is that some of the sites others have mentioned will have the parts but look for folks who only make the parts and do not sell plans etc. They seemed to have better prices but my info is way out of date.

6. Round over the edges either by sanding or routing the edges. It makes a huge difference in looks and safety for the kids.

7. Make sure you use non toxic paint. Washes are better than paint. They don't come off and show the wood better.

Hope this helps.

Domer


----------

